# Form 1195 - Australian citizenship application process



## houseneed (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Team,
I am in the process of applying Australian citizenship (I was in PR for last 12months and was in this country for last 4year as total ; currently in Indian citizenship). I am planning to go through with Form1330t and seems filling the form is pretty straight forward.

I am facing difficulty in attaching documents as I have few confusion. Request your help on this. Do I need to attach certified copies (from JP) on below
1) passport photocopies 
2) Energy bill photocopy
3) Birth certificate photocopy
and 
4) Identity form declaration (form 1195) - My doubt over here is how will I attach the photo with the application (question is, do I need to scan both front and back side (signed from JP) of the photo) and do I need to attach form 1195 form as well?

Request you to clarify as I am totally confused in the process of attaching document.

Thank You
Regards
Varun Keerthy


----------



## zakavath_sydney (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Varun,
For applying Australian citizenship, Is birth certificate mandatory ? In case, we don't have the same, then what is the substitute document ? Can you answer this please


----------



## houseneed (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi
If u are outside India, you may request for a copy of birth certificate from your nearest Indian consulate. The certificate will be issued based on information found in your passport. 
Hope this helps. 

Could you please advise me with the information I am after (by chance if you have experienced my situation).


----------



## zakavath_sydney (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Varun,
I really don't have any idea about your question, I'll ask some one about it and let you know...

By the way, which city you are living in at the moment ?


----------

